# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Εμπειρία με αρρωστοφοβία, γνώμες/ συμβουλές ;

## Layla123

Καλησπέρα, υπάρχει κάποιος που να υπέφερε από αρρωστοφοβία και να το έχει ξεπεράσει;

Αν ναι, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει,πόσο καιρό διήρκησε και με ποιον τρόπο το ξεπέρασε αποτελεσματικά, όπως και το ποσό δύσκολο υπήρξε; 

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## DiSI

> Καλησπέρα, υπάρχει κάποιος που να υπέφερε από αρρωστοφοβία και να το έχει ξεπεράσει;
> 
> Αν ναι, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει,πόσο καιρό διήρκησε και με ποιον τρόπο το ξεπέρασε αποτελεσματικά, όπως και το ποσό δύσκολο υπήρξε; 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ...


Καλησπέρα... εγώ έχω αρρωστοφοβια που άλλοτε δεν με απασχολεί και άλλοτε με ταράζει πολύ.. δεν υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα, όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου και το πως θα το διαχειριστείς αντικατοπτρίζει το Ποσο θα σε ταλαιπωρεί η αρρωστοφοβια..

----------


## Layla123

> Καλησπέρα... εγώ έχω αρρωστοφοβια που άλλοτε δεν με απασχολεί και άλλοτε με ταράζει πολύ.. δεν υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα, όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου και το πως θα το διαχειριστείς αντικατοπτρίζει το Ποσο θα σε ταλαιπωρεί η αρρωστοφοβια..


Καλησπέρα ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Όταν είσαι στη φάση της αρρωστοφοβιας επισκέπτεσαι γιατρούς ή προσπαθείς και το δουλεύεις διαφορετικά;

----------


## DiSI

> Καλησπέρα ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> Όταν είσαι στη φάση της αρρωστοφοβιας επισκέπτεσαι γιατρούς ή προσπαθείς και το δουλεύεις διαφορετικά;


Παλαιότερα έμπαινα στο τρυπακι να πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς, όπου με διαβεβαίωναν ότι δεν έχω κάτι... πλέον, μόνο αν επιμένει πολύ κάποιο σύμπτωμα πηγαίνω.. πχ αν δω ότι ξυπνάω και έχω κάποιο σύμπτωμα ή ξυπνάω στον ύπνο μου από αυτό ή όταν περνάω καλά πάλι έχω το σύμπτωμα τότε θα μπω στον πειρασμό.. σκέφτεσαι κάτι συγκεκριμένο;

----------


## Layla123

> Παλαιότερα έμπαινα στο τρυπακι να πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς, όπου με διαβεβαίωναν ότι δεν έχω κάτι... πλέον, μόνο αν επιμένει πολύ κάποιο σύμπτωμα πηγαίνω.. πχ αν δω ότι ξυπνάω και έχω κάποιο σύμπτωμα ή ξυπνάω στον ύπνο μου από αυτό ή όταν περνάω καλά πάλι έχω το σύμπτωμα τότε θα μπω στον πειρασμό.. σκέφτεσαι κάτι συγκεκριμένο;


ΟΧι απαραιτητα, με παρακολουθει ψυχιατρος, εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη και ψιλοκαταθλιψη. Εχω περασει στο παρελθον ζορια, απο μικρη, τοτε βεβαια τα διαχεριζομουν. ΟΤαν αρχισαν να φτιαχνουν τα πραγματα ξεκινησα να ζοριζομαι ψυχολογικα χωρις να ξερω γιατι. Μαλλον δεν μπορουσα να δεχτω τη χαρα και να χαρω. Οταν τελειωσε η αγψωφης κατασταση ουσιαστικα μου βγηκε το αγχος με οοοολες τις μορφες, κρισεις πανικου, καταθλιψη, αρρωστοφοβια. Ελπιζω να ειναι ενας κυκλος που θα κλεισει. Πιο πολυ για αυτο ρωταω, ειμαι δεκα μηνες περιπου με αρρωστοφοβια για αυτο. Θελω να πιστευω οτι θα κανει τον κυκλο του, αλλα ως αγχωδης ανθρωπος θα ηθελα να ξερω και ποσο διαρκει αυτος ο κυκλος κατα προσεγγιση, για να παρω λιγο θάρρος ή για να απελπιστώ χειρότερα να μου πεις; Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς γιατί , αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω και να ακούσω εμπειρίες παρόμοιες με τη δική μου.

----------


## DiSI

> ΟΧι απαραιτητα, με παρακολουθει ψυχιατρος, εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη και ψιλοκαταθλιψη. Εχω περασει στο παρελθον ζορια, απο μικρη, τοτε βεβαια τα διαχεριζομουν. ΟΤαν αρχισαν να φτιαχνουν τα πραγματα ξεκινησα να ζοριζομαι ψυχολογικα χωρις να ξερω γιατι. Μαλλον δεν μπορουσα να δεχτω τη χαρα και να χαρω. Οταν τελειωσε η αγψωφης κατασταση ουσιαστικα μου βγηκε το αγχος με οοοολες τις μορφες, κρισεις πανικου, καταθλιψη, αρρωστοφοβια. Ελπιζω να ειναι ενας κυκλος που θα κλεισει. Πιο πολυ για αυτο ρωταω, ειμαι δεκα μηνες περιπου με αρρωστοφοβια για αυτο. Θελω να πιστευω οτι θα κανει τον κυκλο του, αλλα ως αγχωδης ανθρωπος θα ηθελα να ξερω και ποσο διαρκει αυτος ο κυκλος κατα προσεγγιση, για να παρω λιγο θάρρος ή για να απελπιστώ χειρότερα να μου πεις; Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς γιατί , αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω και να ακούσω εμπειρίες παρόμοιες με τη δική μου.


Κι εγώ ταλαιπωρούμαι με όλα αυτά... σκέψου τώρα είμαι κουρασμένη κ δεν έχω κοιμηθεί καλά κ νιώθω σαν να ψιλοζαλιζομαι ή όταν γυρνάω το κεφάλι μου νιώθω σαν να σαστιζω λίγο (δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις πάθει ποτέ) και θέλω να πάω μα κάνω αξονική αλλά προσπαθώ να με καθησυχασω... είναι αρκετα δύσκολο πρέπει Μα το παλέψεις

----------


## Astronomy lover

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.. εγώ που έχω τρομερή αρρωστοφοβια και μόνο στη σκέψη να πάω να κάνω αξονική η μαγνητική με πιάνει ταχυκαρδία κρύος ιδρώτας και κάτι σαν ζαλάδα, με πιάνει και το στομάχι ακόμα και στην ιδέα να κάνω τέτοια εξέταση για το τι θα μου βρουν δεν ξέρω αν θα το αντέξω κάνω κακές σκέψεις πάντα για το χειρότερο.. σας έχει συμβεί ποτέ; Ακόμα και για απλές εξετάσεις αίματος αγχώνομαι για τα αποτελέσματα δεν κοιμάμαι το βράδυ από το άγχος τι θα έχω.. ότι εξέταση είναι να κάνω σκέφτομαι το χειρότερο ποτέ δε σκέφτηκα όλα καλά.. είναι να κάνω πανοραμική για τα δόντια και πάλι φοβάμαι για όγκο μη μου βρουν έχω ξεφύγει τελείως έχω γίνει χάλια δεν ξέρω πως θα μπορέσω να ξεπεράσω αυτό το κακό να σκέφτομαι σε κάθε εξέταση τα χειρότερα

----------


## Layla123

> Κι εγώ ταλαιπωρούμαι με όλα αυτά... σκέψου τώρα είμαι κουρασμένη κ δεν έχω κοιμηθεί καλά κ νιώθω σαν να ψιλοζαλιζομαι ή όταν γυρνάω το κεφάλι μου νιώθω σαν να σαστιζω λίγο (δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις πάθει ποτέ) και θέλω να πάω μα κάνω αξονική αλλά προσπαθώ να με καθησυχασω... είναι αρκετα δύσκολο πρέπει Μα το παλέψεις


Πάρα πολλές φορές το έχω πάθει, και κάθε μέρα είμαι πολλές ώρες σαν ελαφρώς ζαλισμενη. Εγώ σκέψου είχα κάνει αξονική λόγω ενός πολύποδα στη μύτη και μετά την αξονική έχω κάποια "τινάγματα" πόνου στο κεφάλι στην κορυφή και κάθε φορά που με πιάνει λέω κάτι είχα και δεν το είδαν, η μήπως πρέπει να ξανακάνω αξονική. Σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ,είναι το ξέρω.προσπαθω πολύ.

----------


## Layla123

Και εγώ έτσι,σε κάθε εξέταση ,έχω άπειρο άγχος μέχρι να.βγουν τα αποτελέσματα,άπειρο άγχος όταν πάω να τα πάρω,δεν ηρεμώ με τίποτα.σταματανε όλα γύρω μου, έτσι νιώθω...και εννοείται κάνω ΤΑ σενάρια στο μυαλό μου μέχρι να τα πάρω. 
Στην αξονική μιλαγα στο παιδί που μου έλεγε πως να κάτσω και του έλεγα,φοβάμαι πολύ δε ξέρω γιατί,δείτε καλά και ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς ακόμα θα με συζητάνε.
Καλό είναι χωρίς λογο να μην κάνεις αξονική,εγώ είχα έναν ρινικό πολύποδα και ήταν απαραίτητη.
Έχεις απευθυνθεί σε ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο;

----------


## Astronomy lover

Ναι έχω πάει και σε ψυχολόγο και σε ψυχίατρο έχω κατάθλιψη και αρρωστοφοβια.. ο οδοντίατρος μου είπε να κάνω πανοραμική για να δούμε τους φρονιμίτες μήπως μου προκαλούν πρόβλημα και στο αυτί το βουητό, για αξονική σκέφτηκα επειδή διάβασα στο ίντερνετ για εμβοες ότι ίσως είναι σύμπτωμα από όγκο στο κεφάλι ή σκπ και αγχώθηκα πάλι

----------


## Layla123

> Ναι έχω πάει και σε ψυχολόγο και σε ψυχίατρο έχω κατάθλιψη και αρρωστοφοβια.. ο οδοντίατρος μου είπε να κάνω πανοραμική για να δούμε τους φρονιμίτες μήπως μου προκαλούν πρόβλημα και στο αυτί το βουητό, για αξονική σκέφτηκα επειδή διάβασα στο ίντερνετ για εμβοες ότι ίσως είναι σύμπτωμα από όγκο στο κεφάλι ή σκπ και αγχώθηκα πάλι


Δεν νομίζω ότι σου χρειάζεται, είχα κι εγώ εμβοες ,και πόνους και μικρά μουδιάσματα έχω στο κεφάλι. Πρέπει να το δουλέψεις λίγο μέσα σου.αυτο που σου είπε ο οδοντίατρος αρκεί.ξερω τρία άτομα που είχαν εμβοες και υπεύθυνοι τελικά ήταν οι φρονιμίτες

----------


## Astronomy lover

Αλήθεια ήταν οι φρονιμίτες; Εγώ δεν έχω κάνει εξαγωγή κανένα φρονιμίτη.. μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα του έχω και πρήξιμο στο μάγουλο στη δεξιά πλευρά του φρονιμίτη.. εσένα οι εμβοες έφυγαν; Από τι προήλθαν;

----------


## DiSI

> Αλήθεια ήταν οι φρονιμίτες; Εγώ δεν έχω κάνει εξαγωγή κανένα φρονιμίτη.. μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα του έχω και πρήξιμο στο μάγουλο στη δεξιά πλευρά του φρονιμίτη.. εσένα οι εμβοες έφυγαν; Από τι προήλθαν;


Εμένα πάντως οι εμβοές δεν μου έχουν φύγει και θέλω να κάνω αξονική για τον λόγο που είπες κι Εσυ αλλά όλο το αναβάλλω...

----------


## Astronomy lover

DiSl πανοραμική εννοείς για να δεις τους φρονιμίτες; Αν δεν τους έχεις βγάλει καλά θα κάνεις να κάνεις μια πανοραμική μπορεί να ευθύνονται για τις εμβοες.. κι εγώ θα κάνω τη Δευτέρα έχω και πρήξιμο σε εκείνο το σημείο το ψηλαφισα και το βρήκα γιατί ψαχνομουν πάλι..

----------


## Layla123

Έχω ένα φρονιμίτη από στα αριστερά ο οποίος βγαίνει στραβά, στο αριστερό αυτί,πολλές ώρες τις μέρας έχω κ εγώ εμβοες κ έχω και τραβήγματα στην κορυφή του κεφαλιού σε ένα μικρό κομμάτι πάλι στα αριστερά. 
Οι φρονιμίτες έχουν την δύναμη να το κάνουν αυτό, γιατί πιέζουν τη γνάθο και αυτή η πίεση μοιράζεται στο πρόσωπο.
Η δική μου που είχε εμβοες είχε πάει σε τρεις ωριλα και ο τρίτος της είπε να δει τον φρονιμίτη και τελικά ήταν αυτό.

Προσπαθώ κ εγώ τώρα να μαζέψω κουράγιο να πάω σε οδοντίατρο ελπίζοντας να είναι αυτό για τα πονακια στο κεφάλι γιατί αυτό με τρομάζει πολύ,αλλά εννοείται ότι φοβάμαι τον οδοντίατρο και μη μου συμβεί κάτι μετά από μόλυνση.. το δουλεύω όμως

----------


## Astronomy lover

Layla123 εμένα ξεκίνησε πόνος στο αυτί και μετά από 3 ΩΡΛ που ο τελευταίος μου έδωσε στοματικό διάλυμα και είπε να το ξαναδούμε ξεκίνησαν οι εμβοες και ψιλοεφυγε ο πόνος στο δεξί αυτί.. κι εγώ φοβάμαι και μου έχει χαλάσει η διάθεση διάβασα και στο ίντερνετ για κύστες όγκους και άλλα προβλήματα που μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν οι φρονιμίτες και αγχώθηκα πάλι.. είναι και επίπονη διαδικασία να βγουν οι φρονιμίτες ειδικά οι έγκλειστοι που φοβάμαι ότι έχω άστα.. μπορεί ο φρονιμίτης να προκαλέσει και πονοκέφαλο και πόνο στο αυτί και εμβοες..

----------


## Μαγδα

Επαθα μία ζημιά με τους φρονιμήτες,οι ρίζες είχαν γίνει σαν αγκίστρια,περασε πόσος καιρός να καταλάβω ότι ο πόνος στο μάτι,στο κεφάλι τέλος στο αυτί και στο λαιμο ήταν από τους φρονιμίτες ,τον έναν τον έβγαλε γναθοχειρουργος μαζί με τον οδοντίατρο.Οταν τον εβγαλα χοροπηδήξα με πέντε ενέσεις και με βαραγε ο πόνος στο αυτί.Ο άλλος ήταν πιο εύκολος.Τον έβγαλε μόνος του ο οδοντίατρος.

----------


## Astronomy lover

Μάγδα αυτό ακριβώς έχω πάθει κι εγώ τώρα.. τι με περιμένει σκέφτομαι, αύριο έχω ραντεβού με τον γναθοχειρουργο.. βαθιές ανάσες παίρνω από τώρα χαχαχα

----------


## Μαγδα

Εμενα μου είπαν όταν πονεσεις θα μας πεις,με ανοιχτό το στόμα δεν είναι εύκολο να πεις την λέξη πονάω,εγω μουγκριζα του πιασα το χέρι του οδοντιάτρου με έκανε μία ε κτη ένεση .Και μου τον βγαλαν μετά όταν φεύγει η νάρκωση πάλι πονάς,αλλα την άλλη μέρα νιώθεις να σου φύγε ε ν α βάρος από το ματι από το κεφάλι .Μέσω της εμπειρίας του οδοντιάτρου, μπορεί να πρηστείς κ α ι λίγο.

----------


## Astronomy lover

Έχεις βγάλει και τους 4 φρονιμίτες; Ήταν έγκλειστος αυτός που σε ταλαιπώρησε; Γιατί οι έγκλειστοι είναι μεγάλος μπελάς εμένα και οι 4 είναι έγκλειστοι άστα δράμα..

----------


## Μαγδα

> Έχεις βγάλει και τους 4 φρονιμίτες; Ήταν έγκλειστος αυτός που σε ταλαιπώρησε; Γιατί οι έγκλειστοι είναι μεγάλος μπελάς εμένα και οι 4 είναι έγκλειστοι άστα δράμα..


Όχι,δεν ήταν εγκλίστός,απλα είχα μεγάλες ρίζες που είχαν γίνει σαν άγκιστρο.Α άα ξέχασα μ ετα από την εξαγωγή δεν κάνει να πιεις γάλα.Εγω με το που γυρισα από οδοντίατρο μου έδωσε η μανα μου ένα ποτήρι γάλα,ε φύγε ή νάρκωση και τα είδα όλα,ε μεινα με ανοιχτό το στόμα τρέχαν σάλια.

----------


## DiSI

Παιδιά, εγώ έχω κάτι άλλο τώρα που με βασανίζει... νιώθω ότι όταν γυρνάω το κεφάλι μου σαν να ζαλίζομαι στιγμιαία, κάπως σαν ατονία αλλά για λίγο, νιώθω εμα βάρος μπροστά στα ματια... έχω τρομοκρατηθεί πολύ νομίζω ότι έχω κάτι στο κεφάλι μου.. το έχει νιώσει κανεις;

----------


## geodim

Ηρέμησε disi , συμπτώματα του άγχους είναι αυτά

----------


## Layla123

> Παιδιά, εγώ έχω κάτι άλλο τώρα που με βασανίζει... νιώθω ότι όταν γυρνάω το κεφάλι μου σαν να ζαλίζομαι στιγμιαία, κάπως σαν ατονία αλλά για λίγο, νιώθω εμα βάρος μπροστά στα ματια... έχω τρομοκρατηθεί πολύ νομίζω ότι έχω κάτι στο κεφάλι μου.. το έχει νιώσει κανεις;


Το παθαίνω κι εγώ... Κι εμένα τώρα μου έχει δημιουργηθεί συναίσθημα δύσπνοιας. Σαν κάθε λίγο να θέλω να πάρω μια βαθιά ανάσα που ζορίζομαι αρκετές φορές για να το καταφέρω. Το είχα πάθει και παλιότερα και είχα πάει σε πνευμονολόγο που δε μου είχε βρει κάτι επειτα από κλινική εξέταση και σπιρομέτρηση, ελπίζω να μην έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Με νύχια και με δόντια κρατιέμαι να μην ξεκινήσω τα ψαξίματα στο ίντερνετ, πραγματικά. Μα δεν εξαφανίζεται ποτέ το άγχος; Πάντα κάπως θα ταλαιπωρεί;

----------


## unknown15

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, εμένα με έχει πιάσει αυτές τις ημέρες ότι έχω μικρή ακράτεια και συχνοουρία. Εννοείτε πως σκέφτομαι το χειρότερο πάντα. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, να πάω πάλι σε έναν γιατρό; Το βράδυ δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ συνεχώς το σκέφτομαι. Αφήνω κάτι και με πιάνει κάτι άλλο, δεν έχω αφήσει αρρώστια να μην έχω σκεφτεί ότι την έχω

----------


## Layla123

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, εμένα με έχει πιάσει αυτές τις ημέρες ότι έχω μικρή ακράτεια και συχνοουρία. Εννοείτε πως σκέφτομαι το χειρότερο πάντα. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, να πάω πάλι σε έναν γιατρό; Το βράδυ δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ συνεχώς το σκέφτομαι. Αφήνω κάτι και με πιάνει κάτι άλλο, δεν έχω αφήσει αρρώστια να μην έχω σκεφτεί ότι την έχω


Kαι όχι μόνο εσύ όπως βλέπεις...
Μηπώς σταματήσουμε τους γιατρούς σιγά σιγά εφ' όσων έχουμε πάει. Καποιά στιγμή ο οργανισμός μας από μόνος του ελπίζω να μας πει, μια το ένα μια το άλλο ε δεν ειναι κάτι... Και ελπίζω να το κάνει ο οργανισμός μας ο ίδιος γιατί το μυαλό μου εμένα να βρει λογική ή να μη σκεφτεί το κακό το θεωρώ απίθανο..

----------


## DiSI

> Το παθαίνω κι εγώ... Κι εμένα τώρα μου έχει δημιουργηθεί συναίσθημα δύσπνοιας. Σαν κάθε λίγο να θέλω να πάρω μια βαθιά ανάσα που ζορίζομαι αρκετές φορές για να το καταφέρω. Το είχα πάθει και παλιότερα και είχα πάει σε πνευμονολόγο που δε μου είχε βρει κάτι επειτα από κλινική εξέταση και σπιρομέτρηση, ελπίζω να μην έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Με νύχια και με δόντια κρατιέμαι να μην ξεκινήσω τα ψαξίματα στο ίντερνετ, πραγματικά. Μα δεν εξαφανίζεται ποτέ το άγχος; Πάντα κάπως θα ταλαιπωρεί;


Εμένα όποτε με πιάνει αυτό με την δύσπνοια με βοηθάει να αναπνέω μέσα σε μια χάρτινη σακούλα μικρή.. εισπνοή από την μύτη κ εκπνοή από το στόμα μέσα στην σακούλα... γιατί με την διαφραγματική δεν τα έχω καταφέρει ακόμα και έτσι αυτό με βοηθάει..

----------


## DiSI

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, εμένα με έχει πιάσει αυτές τις ημέρες ότι έχω μικρή ακράτεια και συχνοουρία. Εννοείτε πως σκέφτομαι το χειρότερο πάντα. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, να πάω πάλι σε έναν γιατρό; Το βράδυ δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ συνεχώς το σκέφτομαι. Αφήνω κάτι και με πιάνει κάτι άλλο, δεν έχω αφήσει αρρώστια να μην έχω σκεφτεί ότι την έχω


Ακράτεια έχεις; Δλδ σου φεύγουν; Γιατί συχνοουρία ας πούμε έχω κι εγώ ειδικά τώρα με το κρύο, πίνω και πολλούς καφέδες μέσα στην ημέρα..

----------


## unknown15

> Ακράτεια έχεις; Δλδ σου φεύγουν; Γιατί συχνοουρία ας πούμε έχω κι εγώ ειδικά τώρα με το κρύο, πίνω και πολλούς καφέδες μέσα στην ημέρα..


Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να είναι και μέσα στο μυαλό μου δεν ξέρω. Ναι σε τέτοιο σημείο έχω φτάσει...

----------

